# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  (( واللهِ إنها لَدَعْوتي لأُمَّتي في كلِّ صلاةٍ ))

## أم علي طويلبة علم

*عن أمنا عائشة رضي الله عنها  أنها قالت : 

لما رأيتُ مِنَ النبيِّ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلمَ طِيبَ النَّفْسِ قلتُ:  يا رسولَ اللهِ ادعُ اللهَ لي قال :* *اللهمَّ اغفرْ لعائشةَ ما تقدَّم من ذنبِها وما تأخَّرَ وما أسرَّتْ وما أعلنَتْ ، فضحكتْ عائشةُ حتى سقط رأسُها في حِجرِ رسولِ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ من الضَّحِكِ فقال: أَيَسُرُّكِ دُعائي فقالتْ : ومالي لا يَسُرُّني دُعاؤُكَ فقال : واللهِ إنها لَدَعْوتي لأُمَّتي في كلِّ صلاةٍ .

اللهم صل وسلم على نبينا محمد*

----------


## أبو عبد الأكرم الجزائري

عن عائشةَ قالت: لمَّا رأيتُ مِن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - طِيبَ  النَّفْس قلت: يا رسولَ الله، ادعُ اللهَ لي، فقال: ((اللهمَّ اغفرْ  لعائشةَ ما تقدَّم مِن ذنبِها وما تأخَّر، وما أسَرَّتْ وما أعْلَنتْ))،  فضحِكتْ عائشةُ حتى سقَط رأسها في حجْرِ رسولِ الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  من الضحِك، فقال: ((أيَسرُّكِ دُعائي؟))، فقالت: وما لي لا يَسرُّني  دعاؤك؟! فقال: ((واللهِ إنَّها لدَعْوَتي))؛ أخرجه البزَّار في مسنده،  وحَسَّنه الألباني السلسلة الصحيحة المجلد الخامس رقم : 2254

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

جزاكِ اللهُ خيرا وبارك فيك .
هذا الحديث رواه البزار – كما في كشف الأستار (2658) - وابن حبان في صحيحه (7111)، واللالكائي في شرح أصول أهل السنة (2756) من طريق عبد الله بن وَهْبٍ، عن حَيْوَة: عن أَبي صَخْرٍ، عَنِ ابْنِ قُسَيْطٍ، عَنْ عُرْوَةَ بْنِ الزُّبَيْرِ، عَنْ عَائِشَةَ، به.
وحسنه الشيخ الألباني - رحمه الله - في الصحيحة (2254)
وحيوة هو ابن شُريح ، ثقة ثبت، وابن قسيط هو يزيد بن عبد الله بن قسيط ، ثقة ، وفاته 122هـ بالمدينة.
أمَّا أبو صخر ، فهو: حميد بن زياد الخراط. ضعفه ابن معين والنسائي ، ولخص ابن حجر حاله في (التقريب) فقال : «صدوق يهم». فمثل هذا لا يقبل تفرده بهذا الحديث، ولا يقال لما تفرد به حسن . والله أعلم
وللحديث طريق آخر رواه الحاكم في المستدرك (4/11 – 12): حدثني علي بن عيسى الحيري، ثنا إبراهيم بن أبي طالب، ثنا ابن أبي عمر، ثنا سفيان، عن موسى الجهني، عن أبي بكر بن حفص، عن عائشة، أنها جاءت هي وأبواها أبو بكر وأم رومان إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالا: إنا نحب أن تدعو لعائشة بدعوة ونحن نسمع، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «اللهم اغفر لعائشة بنت أبي بكر الصديق مغفرة واجبة ظاهرة باطنة» فعجب أبواها لحسن دعاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لها، فقال: «تعجبان هذه دعوتي لمن شهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأني رسول الله» 
وقال الذهبي : (منكر على جودة إسناده).
والحيري شيخ الحاكم يحتاج من يبحث عن ترجمته .
وله إسناد ثالث رواه الإسماعيلي في (معجم شيوخه) (183) حدثنا أبو إسحاق إبراهيم بن عرعرة بن البرند السامي بالبصرة حدثنا أبو جعفر أحمد بن عبيد بن ناصح النحوي، حدثنا أبو داود الطيالسي، حدثنا المسعودي، حدثنا عبد الله بن عيسى بن عبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى، عن عبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى، قال: جاء أبو بكر الصديق وأم رومان حتى دخلا على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقال: «ما جاء بكما؟» قالا: يا رسول الله، تستغفر لعائشة ونحن شهود، فقال: «اللهم اغفر لعائشة بنت أبي بكر مغفرة ظاهرة باطنة لا تغادر ذنبا»، فلما رأى سرورهما بذلك قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «ما زالت هذه دعوتي لمن أسلم من أمتي من لدن بعثني الله عز وجل إلى يومي هذا».
وهو مرسل ، والمسعودي ضعيف . 
فالحديث ضعيف ، هذا ما ظهر لي بعد هذا التخريج السريع ، فلعل أحد الإخوة الفضلاء يتفضل بالتوسع في تخريجه للفائدة.

----------


## أبو عبد الأكرم الجزائري

" اللهم اغفر لعائشة ما تقدم من ذنبها وما تأخر وما أسرت وما أعلنت، وقال
: والله إنها لدعوتي لأمتي في كل صلاة ".

أخرجه البزار في " مسنده " (2658 - كشف الأستار) : حدثنا أحمد بن منصور حدثنا
هارون بن معروف حدثنا ابن وهب أخبرني حيوة عن أبي صخر عن ابن قسيط عن عروة عن
عائشة قالت: " لما رأيت من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم طيب النفس، قلت: يا
رسول الله! ادع الله لي. قال: (فذكره) ، فضحكت عائشة حتى سقط رأسها في حجر
رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من الضحك، فقال: أيسرك دعائي؟ فقالت: وما لي
لا يسرني دعاؤك؟ فقال: والله إنها لدعوتي.. إلخ. وقال البزار: " لا يروى
إلا عن عائشة، ولا عنها إلا بهذا الإسناد ".
قلت: وهذا إسناد حسن، ورجاله ثقات رجال مسلم غير أحمد بن منصور - وهو
الرمادي من شيوخ ابن ماجة - وهو ثقة، ولولا أن في أبي صخر - واسمه حميد بن
زياد - بعض الكلام من قبل حفظه لصححته، قال الذهبي في " الكاشف ": " مختلف
فيه، قال أحمد: ليس به بأس ". وقال الحافظ في " التقريب ": " صدوق يهم ".
ولذلك فقوله في " زوائد البزار " (ص 284) : " صحيح ". لا يخلو من تساهل.
ونحوه قول شيخه الهيثمي في " المجمع " (9 / 244) :" رواه البزار، ورجاله
رجال الصحيح غير أحمد بن منصور الرمادي، وهو ثقة ". لأنه يوهم ما صرح به
الحافظ من الصحة، وقد قلده الشيخ الأعظمي كما هي عادته.نقلا من الصحيحة لتعم الفائدة

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

بارك الله فيكم وزادكم علما .. أثناء البحث في أسانيد الحديث لاحظت  :

روايه : " ... فضحكت عائشة حتى سقط رأسها في حجرها .."

وروايه : " ... فضحكت عائشة حتى سقط رأسها في حجر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .."

فما هو قول العلماء والمحدثين - القائلين بصحة الحديث - في معنى العبارتين ؟

----------


## ابو العبدين البصري

بارك الله في الجميع .
اللهم اغفر لنا وارحمنا يا رحيم.
ورضي الله عن امنا عائشة ولعن الله من نال منها.

----------


## أبو عبد الأكرم الجزائري

ممكن الجمع بين اللفظتين بان يكون حجر النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  قريب من حجرها فسقط رأسها رضي الله عنها  على حجر النبي وحجرها والله اعلم

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> ممكن الجمع بين اللفظتين بان يكون حجر النبي  قريب من حجرها فسقط رأسها رضي الله عنها  على حجر النبي وحجرها والله اعلم



بارك الله فيكم ،، وهل قال به أحد العلماء - القائلين بصحة الحديث - ؟؟؟

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

؟؟؟؟؟

----------

